
Archive.org: Scanning a Braille Playboy - tripzilch
http://blog.archive.org/2011/08/17/scanning-a-braille-playboy/
======
metachris
Amazing. Who knew archive.org is so many things doing?! Digitizing books with
scanning centers that together add a new book every 90 seconds to the archive.

Also, I had no idea archive.org has such a beautiful book reading interface!
(eg. <http://www.archive.org/stream/keartonsnaturepi01kearrich>)

~~~
corin_
A more relevant link to see the book reading interface:
<http://www.archive.org/stream/playboybraile00nlsu>

------
kittxkat
Wow, their book reading interface is incredible! It's actually a real joy to
read even the most uninteresting scribbles with that interface. Wow. Now THAT
is a design ebook-readers (... or the file format) need to adopt.

~~~
rajbot
Thanks! Our BookReader is open-source, if you would like to use it:

<https://github.com/openlibrary/bookreader>

------
kleiba
Just curious: are there any visually impaired hackers hanging out on HN? I'd
be interested to hear what software setup you use.

------
geuis
I'm curious if there are any methods they could use to scan and translate the
typed Braille into written English, or language in which it is written.

~~~
baddox
Out of curiosity, I looked it up, and there are braille versions of many
alphabets:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braille#Braille_for_other_scrip...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braille#Braille_for_other_scripts)

I wonder how many blind multilinguists exist (that can read braille in
multiple languages) . I imagine there's a lot of character collisions between
different braille alphabets, but I suppose it wouldn't be any more difficult
than (visually) reading, say, English and Spanish, which have virtually
identical alphabets.

------
jayanderson
Where are their scanning centers? The link (<http://www.archive.org/scanning>)
said they have lots of them, but doesn't describe where. I assume I can't just
show up and expect to get my books scanned, so I'd be interested to understand
the process better. Can an individual participate or are they only working
with their partners?

